# Lifting test of my new flounder rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I got bored today while working alone in our shop.
So I decided to go lifting test of Black Hole Silk C-701M rod with which I fished fluke in Wachapreague, VA yesterday.

The 7' rod is so light and sensitive, but gives enough stiffness for jigging fluke. It reminds me of my old GLoomis rods.

It weighs only 4.1 oz and line rating is 8 lb - 14 lb, but I was not sure it is strong enough to lift 3 - 5 lb fluke. 
So I lifted one gallon of water slowly and I started bouncing with the one gallon of water as I got confidence more. The rod didn't broke !!

My new fluke rod is born.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice!

T-BONE


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweet tests!


----------

